# Anybody want a cat, she has them all



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

A friend on another forum has many foster cats needing homes. Her neighbors keep giving her more and she is over flowing with them! here are some pics (she lives in Ohio)

Kittens!! There are adoption fees and each kitten is fully vetted including neutering and vaccines and deworming.


































































2 adult, fully vetted females about 2 yrs old

















she may have even more so if you are looking for something specific PLEASE ask!!


----------

